# How do you like to be positioned when calling?



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

*How do you like to be positioned when calling?*​
Sitting1890.00%Prone15.00%Standing00.00%Kneeling15.00%


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Just curious how everyone sets up. My partner and I recently did a set STANDING, and called one in. I thought that was kind of a different way to do it.


----------



## coyote22250 (Jan 20, 2005)

I like to be able to turn with little movment as possible, so sitting working good for me.

22-250


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

sitting on a swivel seat on a bucket... the bucket holds the other items I like to have along


----------



## Goose Bandit (Mar 17, 2004)

have to be sitting a guy gets a little better view, and better mobility if you get suprised if something comes in to the side


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

I can barely breathe in the prone postion...my dad does all the calling.

And about the swivel buckets, I have bad luck with them in the first place, I don't need to be calling from one.

My dad once shot a duck flying over me sitting on a swivel seat and the duck came soaring down and knocked me right over backwards off of the bucket.


----------



## Deermeister (Feb 7, 2005)

After Sunday, nestled down on the top of a stack of haybales. You can sit in the cracks of 2 bales to be hidden a little better, it's nice and soft, and you have a great field of view. Right Goose Bandit!!!!


----------



## Goose Bandit (Mar 17, 2004)

that was a good spot right on top of a bale stack, he never knew what hit him


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I prefer sitting if possible if not then laying down


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

I sit when the terrain allows it or lay down if its too open and occasionally here in southeast mn will climb up in ladder stands on field edges left over from deer hunting.

jaybic


----------

